# Old Bear Compound



## Namesake

*Picture*


----------



## dvlsmstr

Looks like a Bear Whitetail Hunter to me...nice...


----------



## jmoose77

That bow might be a Bear Polar.


----------



## paulgagne

maybe it is the first whitetail as i don't remember my whitetail like that, so maybe i had the whitetail ll


----------



## Namesake

My buddy thinks it's the Polar. Anybody know where the serial #'s are? It has been painted and the limbs are wood but the riser is alum?


----------



## jmoose77

The serial # could be on the inside of the top limb where it meets the riser. That's where I remember it is located on some of those Bear compound bows from that time.


----------



## jmoose77

While holding the bow look at the top of the riser and just above that on the limb is where it could be located.

It could be a tough task removing the old paint without taking the serial number off.

Good luck and I hope you find the info your looking for.


----------



## Namesake

Thank you, jmoose77, I will give it a try


----------



## Cold Weather

I am virtually positive it is a Polar. If the limbs are laminated wood it is-the Whitetail Hunter used glass limbs.


----------



## Namesake

Thanks to all who have responded. I talked to my buddy last night and he should be trying to locate the serial # as per jmoose77's advice. Anybody got an idea of what year it would be?


----------



## jmoose77

Looking were the string attaches to the cable and this is just a guess...late 1970's. 
It's hard for me to see in the pic but it's looks to be pre tear drop on the cable ends.


----------



## Namesake

I'll get a closer pic. Thanks


----------



## Namesake

Ttt


----------



## turtle141

it is a bear white tail hunter
I believe they were made in the early 90's and are worth anywhere between 50-100 bucks-that's just the bow.

They were made 80 to 89, sold most places less than$100:00 I still have one


.


----------



## Unclegus

Clear coat cables.....tear drops. Speed brackets.. If you remove some of this funky old green paint off the riser and find out that's it's gray and black, and the limbs are laminated, it's a Polar LTD. These are from the mid/ later seventies. The paint looks like some of the old do it yourself camo stuff that you could easily remove with mineral oil.....????????


----------



## bogie12

To me this looks almost identical to the bow I was shootin up until a couple months ago. the bow I was shooting was a 72-74 Bear white tail, pops can't remebmer what year he bought it, but he said that compund bows had only been out for 2-3 years (ish guys, don't jump on me)... the markings were on the base of the top limb, although yours was painted I'll try to get some pics of mine up for comparison. They look the same does from that angle... does yours have three places to adjust the cable pulley closest to the riser for weight adjustment? bc if so I'm pretty sure they are the same bow.... I"ll check on my model # for ya


----------



## Namesake

Ttt


----------



## Namesake

Ttt


----------



## CHPro

Pretty certain it is not the Polar LTD, Polar perhaps, but not the LTD version. The Polar LTD has adjustable position cams/idler wheels at the ends of the riser - that's how you adjusted the draw weight, just moved the idler wheel to one of several different positions with roughly 5# increments for each position. Cables completely off the idler wheels was the minimum draw setting. Still have my original one sitting in my basement .

>>------>


----------



## Namesake

Ttt


----------



## Namesake

Ttt


----------



## Namesake

Ttt


----------



## Namesake

Ttt


----------



## Namesake

Ttt


----------



## MISSOURIBOY

dvlsmstr said:


> Looks like a Bear Whitetail Hunter to me...nice...


It is most certainly a whitetail hunter. it has been painted as the original models were Brown. I bought mine new at Wal-mart in 1983


----------



## zonearrow

That is a Bear Polar not a LTD that came later. It has some value with the original S hook cables but the camo is a bit of a draw back. The cables are run wrong, they should come off the little idler wheel to the poundage adjustment wheel. It had a weight adj of 50 55 60 lb only. They were the first low price compound I sold and we sold alot of them.
Randy Rutledge


----------



## jtascone

zonearrow said:


> That is a Bear Polar not a LTD that came later. It has some value with the original S hook cables but the camo is a bit of a draw back. The cables are run wrong, they should come off the little idler wheel to the poundage adjustment wheel. It had a weight adj of 50 55 60 lb only. They were the first low price compound I sold and we sold alot of them.
> Randy Rutledge


I believe you are exactly correct sir.


----------



## redboyd7

I have just looked through Archer History here on AT an they don't show any bear compounds until 1981. Did the white tail and the polar have a metal riser? Does the compound we are discussing here have bear limbs, and are they marked bear? Does the grip come off of the handle. Has anyone looked to see if there are any numbers under the grip? What year did Fred Bear come out with his metal take down recurve. The handle on this compound shown, looks a lot like the handle on the takedown.


----------



## clayking

I've got a Polar LTD and it is not that................................ck


----------



## 421X3

zonearrow said:


> That is a Bear Polar not a LTD that came later. It has some value with the original S hook cables but the camo is a bit of a draw back. The cables are run wrong, they should come off the little idler wheel to the poundage adjustment wheel. It had a weight adj of 50 55 60 lb only. They were the first low price compound I sold and we sold alot of them.
> Randy Rutledge


You must be as old as me. Still have mine on the rack. Serial #"s are on the inside of both limbs next to the riser, Actually they were Polar II"s as the first generation Polars were recurves, but you have to be really old for that. Take offense at calling the camo job old, I still do mine that way and deer haven't complained yet.


----------



## sammyg

I'd bet anything it is a Bear Polar II. I had one back in the late 1970's. The reason I think it is a Polar II and not the Polar LTD is the brackets on the limb tips that hold the pulleys are narrow,on the LTD model they were wider and the fact that the small idler pulley is in it's own separate bracket.


----------



## mag41vance

If it has laminated limbs and Limb bolts,also the removable hand grip it is a Polar LTD
the Whitetails did not have plastic hand-grip. Also no limb bolts on the Whitetail; they had slide in limb pockets and all fiberglass limbs, limb thickness just under 1/4"


----------

